# Top 10 reasons a gun is favored over a woman..



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I think I've posted this before but just in case,

*Top 10 reasons a gun is favored over a woman..

#10. You can trade an old 44 for a new 22.
# 9. You can keep one gun at home and have another for when you're on the road.
# 8. If you admire a friend's gun and tell him so, he will probably let you try it out a few times.
# 7. Your primary gun doesn't mind if you keep another gun for a backup.
# 6. Your gun will stay with you even if you run out of ammo.
# 5. A gun doesn't take up a lot of closet space.
# 4. Guns function normally every day of the month.
# 3. A gun doesn't ask , 'Do these new grips make me look fat?'
# 2. A gun doesn't mind if you go to sleep after you use it.
And the number one reason a gun is favored over a woman....

# 1. YOU CAN BUY A SILENCER FOR A GUN.*


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Ain't that the damn truth lol

PS if any GP members are ever in Louisiana I'll take you out to shoot my AK47


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

word! Love it! Nothing like a lever action rifle for me.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

lol im loving the gun advertisements showing up in this thread


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

what about a woman with a gun I just went and bought myself a new 380!!!! How you like them apples! lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That wa a good one Eric, but one could ay the samething about why a gun is better than a man.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

lolol! One thing you can't do is have a gun (legally) if you have a felony record. You can have a woman though!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

bluefamily said:


> lolol! One thing you can't do is have a gun (legally) if you have a felony record. You can have a woman though!


Not if the woman is a felon, too. Unless you're married, that is.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> That wa a good one Eric, but one could ay the samething about why a gun is better than a man.


That's not true, just look at number one. Men don't need a silencer, we're perfectly capable of shutting up..lol


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Yeah but guns can shoot on command and be reloaded really quickly :clap:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

^^^^^^ Another good point..lol


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

this is great! i've gotta bring this home for my hubbie to read!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

GoPitbull said:


> Yeah but guns can shoot on command and be reloaded really quickly :clap:


Guns can also shoot blanks which means you don't have to worry while waiting for those test results.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

GoPitbull said:


> PS if any GP members are ever in Louisiana I'll take you out to shoot my AK47


OoOoOo...that sounds fun....:love2:

This was funny me and the other 1/2 were laughing....


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

maggiesmommie said:


> OoOoOo...that sounds fun....:love2:
> 
> This was funny me and the other 1/2 were laughing....


haha well the offer is good to anyone passing through!  i'll bring along a .40 and .45 pistol too, I love to shoot shit... (lol that makes me sound like such a *******) haha


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> That's not true, just look at number one. Men don't need a silencer, we're perfectly capable of shutting up..lol


It's knowing WHEN to shut up that's the problem


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Hey at least we have a sense of direction! rofl asking for directions when we're lost on the other hand... haha


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

GoPitbull said:


> haha well the offer is good to anyone passing through!  i'll bring along a .40 and .45 pistol too, I love to shoot shit... (lol that makes me sound like such a *******) haha


Lol yea it does....I've only shot a .22, i think....lol David wants to get me a small gun I can carry in my pocket when I turn 21....


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh and by the way y'all dont have sense of direction...you drive circles and get mad so you send us in for directions! Which makes sense why so many men want a GPS!


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

maggiesmommie said:


> Oh and by the way y'all dont have sense of direction...you drive circles and get mad so you send us in for directions! Which makes sense why so many men want a GPS!


No we want a GPS cause we love to waste money on shiny things or things that light up and / or make sounds, shiiit.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I have a compass rose tattooed right on my fore arm, I don't get lost!!


----------

